# White Chaos Marines chapter ?



## Tyr852 (Oct 19, 2011)

Question for the peoples , I want to make my own chapter using white w/gold trim and then the cult color for accents (ie red for Khorne). I was thinking a lost legion of Luna Wolves since Abaddon is known for leaving groups on planets. 

Obviously going to fluff it out more but would the initial idea work or that to far removed the the lore of things and of course the obvious thing is that I've never seen any white chaos marine chapters. 

Any ideas are welcome , I just think it would be fun to paint and well be different.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

It is entirely possible for a Chaos-oriented chapter to have white armor. It's just that it doesn't seem 'bad guy'ish' so BL/GW tend not to use colors traditionally meant for the good guys.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I think that a chaos space marine army would look great with white armour, as long as it is dirty an blood splattered.


----------



## Edges (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, I always thought a pre-heresy World Eaters army would look fantastic with white armor that's been nearly completely dyed red with blood.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

The Infardi on Hagia dressed themselves in the emerald green silk robes of the planet's pilgrims to mock the purity of the Imperial Cult. I see no reason why Chaos Space Marines would oppose doing the same thing - in this case, using white - since white is seen as a holy color.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

mcmuffin said:


> I think that a chaos space marine army would look great with white armour, as long as it is dirty an blood splattered.


I reckon that the blood splatter effect would be pretty cool.

Paint them up and then set them up somewhere outside, grab a paint brush and some red paint and just flick it over the models. That would be awesome.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Tyr852 said:


> Question for the peoples , I want to make my own chapter using white w/gold trim and then the cult color for accents (ie red for Khorne). I was thinking a lost legion of Luna Wolves since Abaddon is known for leaving groups on planets.
> 
> Obviously going to fluff it out more but would the initial idea work or that to far removed the the lore of things and of course the obvious thing is that I've never seen any white chaos marine chapters.
> 
> Any ideas are welcome , I just think it would be fun to paint and well be different.


Sounds quite cool, Painting white can be a pain (Or at least I find it to be) 
I say go for it, any Space Marine Army that can move away from the blacks and reds that are so common for both loyists and heritcs will be nice to see.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

The Cleaved








Sons of malice, (not all white but...)









hope this helps:wink:


----------

